# Abbreviations.. BRB, CRB, JCP ect..



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

hey i thought id help out some new members by writing down some abbreviations? 
i cant remember a lot but hopefully ill get a bit of help lol

*BRB: *brazillian rainbow boa
*PRB:* peruvian rainbow boa
*CRB:* colombian rainbow boa
*JCP:* jungle carpet python
*CCP: *coastal carpet python
*JJCP:* jaguar jungle carpet python
*KSB:* kenyan sand boa
*GTP:* green tree python
*ATP:* amazon tree python
*ETP:* emerald tree boa
*AFrock:* african rock python

ok, thats all i can remember lol but i think thats the main ones i see in classifields ect xx 
hope that helps!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

useful

*SHCT* super hypo carrot tail leopard gecko


----------



## Jaffali (Apr 12, 2010)

befxxx said:


> hey i thought id help out some new members by writing down some abbreviations?
> i cant remember a lot but hopefully ill get a bit of help lol
> 
> *BRB: *brazillian rainbow boa
> ...


This is really handy. When the OH is messaging me about a load of different animals, he always abbreviates stuff! Thanks lol: victory:


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

:notworthy:


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

no worries jaffali, though it might help some people out! im sure more will be added x


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

could anyone add some frogs, spider, lizard ect abbreviations? x


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

the spiders will be hard. Got latin names then common names. 

The only one i know is halophelma lividum - cobalt blue


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

BCI - Boa Constrictor Imperator - Common Boa 
BCC - Boa Constrictor Constrictor - Red Tailed Boa


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Annhilation said:


> the spiders will be hard. Got latin names then common names.
> 
> The only one i know is halophelma lividum - cobalt blue


I can help with the spider names if needed


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

little help will be good, abreviations would be best, for example an abreviation of brazilian rainbow boa being BRB xx


----------



## mrteenie (Jun 9, 2008)

WTF - Whites Tree Frog
PDF - Poison Dart Frog
FBT - Fire Bellied Toad
KSB - Kenyan Sand Boa


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

Ive just seen

"cb10 bci"

Whats that ?


----------



## mrteenie (Jun 9, 2008)

lyn22 said:


> Ive just seen
> 
> "cb10 bci"
> 
> Whats that ?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

so its a captive bred common boa hatched this year


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a few others you could add:
BCC - Boa constrictor constrictor (red tailed boa)
BCI - Boa constrictor imperator (common boa)
CWD - Chinese water dragon
BD - Bearded dragon
APH - african pygmy hedgehog

Ill post more when i remember


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

BTS - Blue tongue Skink 
SHCTB - Super Hypo carot tail baldy leopard gecko


----------



## pythonpants1970 (Apr 30, 2009)

*abs*

o.h-other half! undoubtedly the most important abs on the forum surely?


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

lols thanks guys! hopefully will help people out. ill make a better thread when i think iv got them all x


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

befxxx said:


> hey i thought id help out some new members by writing down some abbreviations?
> i cant remember a lot but hopefully ill get a bit of help lol
> 
> *BRB: *brazillian rainbow boa
> ...


im not being picky mate,but 
its ATB-- amazon tree boa
ETB -- emerald tree boa..

burm - burmese python
retic - reticulated python
cinny- cinnamon royal python
yb -yellowbelly royal
Bel -- black eyed luecistic
MOJO- mojave royal
aft -african fat tail
FWC - false water cobra
IJ - IRIAN JAYA CARPET PYTHON 
GALS =giant african land snail

IF I THINK OF MORE I WILL ADD THEM:2thumb:


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

whoops my bad, sorry guys! xx


----------

